# Fitness STILL Doesn?t Come In a Pill



## Arnold (Jun 27, 2011)

I get approached with questions in the gym a lot. So much that sometimes I feel like an information vending machine. Comes with the territory, I guess. I really don’t mind… usually… unless someone taps me on the shoulder while I’m right in the middle of a set, which has been known to happen…Anyway, a [...]

*Read More...*


----------

